# Workplan for headboard?



## Vbettez (Jun 18, 2018)

Hi all,

I would really have a victorian-style bed but since it's so costly, I think I would try to modify my actual bed to integrate a headboard. I really like that blue bed but I don't know how to do it. Any idea?


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

@*Vbettez* 

Are you handy? What kind of power tools do you have? I think you'd need at minimum a circular saw and a router.

I can help you with a plan for it, though I think it'd have different legs. Unless you want just the headboard (personally I'd do the entire bed, could do it with one of those bare bones metal bed frames though.)

Have sewing machine?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Vbettez said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I would really have a victorian-style bed but since it's so costly, I think I would try to modify my actual bed to integrate a headboard. I really like that blue bed but I don't know how to do it. Any idea?


You want to do the blue bed with the tufts?


----------



## Vbettez (Jun 18, 2018)

Yes, the blue one! I would like to know how to make the padded stitches.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

The blue one is tufting, not stitches.
We do upholstery on our own furniture and I believe
if you look on youtube you’ll find videos on tufting.

The first thing we ever did with fabric was a tufted headboard,
I since replaced it with wicker and iron. 
You’ll need a couple of upholstery tools and a stapple gun. 

I suggest you start with a tufted foot stool. I had an entire
picture pictorial on the making of a tufted footstool that I
posted on another forum, however, the forum is no longer in
existence and I dumped the pics. :sad:

Seriously, start with making footstools before tackling larger
pieces like a headboard. It’s fun to do.

Once you get the knack of tufting, bigger pieces will be doable.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

There's the "real" way to tuft - 





And the "crafty" hack way to tuft - 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=608&v=ZfvHwLp5VMo

I suggest watching the real way video regardless because it gives a lot of good infos; for example fold the fabric on the diamonds down so it doesn't catch dust, etc.


----------

